# electric stove repair...wire



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have a kitchen stove that needs some help. a wire for one of the burner terminals has burned off...long ago. i was looking at all of them and they all look as though they got hot and the insulation bubbled for about an inch or so back from the terminal/plug where the burner attaches (probably from long hours of boiling maple sap). i was thinking about running new wire, or splicing in a piece because if i cut away the bad wire, it may be too short. i was wondering if the wire used is has a heat resistant sheathing? if so, i should probably try to locate that type of wire.

what say you?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

just checked again and it looks like the tiny lettering says "150 C", so i assume it is heat resistant wire of some sort. i guess i need to find some new or find an old stove to salvage from.

the next question would be if i could splice wires and how in the world do i find heat resistant splice joints or wrap for insulation?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

progress...

while shopping at lowe's, i looked at new recepticals for the burners and they have about 4 inches of wire and are attached by wire nuts. that should cover the "burnt" wire and insulation needs. i will just cut away the bad and install the new recepticals. hopefully the wire nuts given in the pack are designed for high temps.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Look in your yellow pages for an appliance parts store. They exist. Remarkable the things you can find in them, as well the helpful advice. I'd recommend them far and away over Lowes and the like.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it's finished and the hamburger tasted good. two burners were fixed for less than $15 and lowe's was 3 miles away. chances are good that bubba down at the appliance store would even open the door for less than $50.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

MELOC said:


> i have a kitchen stove that needs some help. a wire for one of the burner terminals has burned off...long ago. i was looking at all of them and they all look as though they got hot and the insulation bubbled for about an inch or so back from the terminal/plug where the burner attaches (probably from long hours of boiling maple sap). i was thinking about running new wire, or splicing in a piece because if i cut away the bad wire, it may be too short. i was wondering if the wire used is has a heat resistant sheathing? if so, i should probably try to locate that type of wire.
> 
> what say you?


Stove wiring is a little different than other types of wiring - mainly it's the insulation's temperature rating.

Given the risk of fire in case of a malfunction, it's worth buying the right parts and doing the job right the first time, not trying to makeshift something.

Also replace the sockets for the elements at the same time - such high temp buildup occurs because the contacts to link to the heating element deteriorate over time.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the new burner recepticles had a high temp wire for the actual contacts. it had a different feel to it than a standard type of wire. apparently when the wire on the recepticles fails, it usually ruins the insulation for a couple of inches as the replacements give you plenty to work with.

it is definately a high temp appliance for me. i have used the large burners for up to 12 hours set nearly on high while boiling maple sap. most canning jobs are 3 1/2 hours at the same temp. you are right...it is worth doing right. that is why i checked to be sure. if i had salvaged wire to do the job, i would have taken it from another stove.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You already found your own answers, but I was going to point out there are ceramic wire nuts that I would assume would be quite heat resistant. $15 for total fix sounds like deal of the day to me. Personally I wouldnt take an electric stove if somebody wanted to give me a new one free. Though have to say there are lot crappy gas stoves out there anymore too. I've seen some real bargains on what were originally very high dollar wood ranges but never had money when the bargain showed up. But think wood range combined with small lpg stove for summer use is way to go. I ever get bigger house put up, going to make sure there is a chimney in kitchen for a wood range.


----------

